

Visual way for program and monitor microcontrollers - IvanDragoev
http://www.agilart.com/community-and-support/video-tutorials/agilart-getting-started

======
IvanDragoev
This is a simple, well not so simple, project for making programming
microcontrollers easy, without to know anything about C/C++, compilers, etc.
The main idea is to use web-based tools to make program, debug them and deploy
on your hardware. It is REST-API based so you can make HTML based dashboards
and control your programs remotely. I'm just curious what you think?

